# Njoy files for bankruptcy



## Rude Rudi (20/9/16)

*One of America’s largest vaping companies files for bankruptcy*
Declaring Chapter 11 bankruptcy may be the end for NJOY, or it may mean a retooled company will emerge.

Read the story here

One of vaping’s most effective advocacy voices may have been silenced. NJOY, a pioneering e-cigarette manufacturer, has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.

NJOY is most famous for the Sottera decision, in which the U.S. District Court held that the FDA could not regulate vapor products as unregulated drug delivery devices. After Judge Richard Leon ruled for Sottera (as NJOY was known), the FDA appealed. In December 2010, the U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals upheld Judge Leon’s decision, and the FDA began the long process of regulating vape as tobacco products.

NJOY was founded by Arizona attorney Mark Weiss. After blu E-Cigs was bought by Lorillard in 2012, NJOY was the largest e-cigarette manufacturer not owned by a tobacco company. They used their market strength as a platform to fund advocacy for vapor products.

NJOY has primarily been a manufacturer of disposable cigalikes. But two years ago, the company introduced a line of premium e-liquid called The Artist Collection, four flavors mixed by well-known independent e-liquid creators. But the company was caught between its core business and the new and expanding market. It never really found a place in the open-systems world.

Their lobbying efforts spilled over to the open-systems vapor companies, and to their trade organizations and even to consumer advocacy. Many who work now fighting for the vapor industry and for vapers credit NJOY’s Brian Fojtik and Pamela Gorman for valuable training and advice on dealing with legislators, especially at the state and local levels.

Chapter 11 bankruptcy doesn’t necessarily spell the end of the company. The court could decide to allow reorganization, either under the current ownership’s guidance or run by NJOYs creditors.

If not for the Weiss family’s commitment to stand up for vaping — gambling their money and futures on the fight — the entire industry might have failed before it had a chance. Whether they’ve used NJOY products or not, all vapers owe the company a debt of gratitude. This is a sad day for vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Pixstar (20/9/16)

My very first cigalike was from NJOY. Didn't really enjoy it. Expensive too. Sad to see them go though, as they seem to have done plenty for advocacy and the vaping industry.


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/16)

Not good news. They were mentioned in A Billion lives.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/9/16)

Unfortunately none of the Vaping Companies have got endless pockets. Big Tobacco and Big Pharma companies had decades to forge plenty of strong bonds to help 'bend the rules' in their own favor and fill their pockets to the brim.

It would be a sad day to see them fold as they are/were one of the few willing to stand up for what is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (20/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> *One of America’s largest vaping companies files for bankruptcy*
> Declaring Chapter 11 bankruptcy may be the end for NJOY, or it may mean a retooled company will emerge.
> 
> Read the story here
> ...


My first cigalike ,from there I moved on to their ego pen type. I have to credit them for leading me on my vapeing journey.Great job F.D.A.!Keep America smoking and unemployed!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/9/16)

Sad.


----------



## SAVaper (23/9/16)

I was searching for something in my bottom drawer and look what I found:















Must have been there for 3 or 4 years. I can't even remember how long.

Going straight into the bin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Talk about a blast from the past!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I was searching for something in my bottom drawer and look what I found:
> 
> 
> View attachment 68872
> ...


that airflow tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

